# Anyone tried the new Whisper EX Power Filters?



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Got a email from tetra today about their latest and greatest power filter and was wondering if anyone on here has tried it? I've tried and or helped others try every filter system they've put out and they've all bee "ok", some better that others. The original "whisper" was a good filter I've had many whisper 5's over the years but cartridges were pricey unless you could find a retailer selling the "ginger" style replacements. Then they added foam to the whisper and called it something else but it was basically the same filter with a foam insert to allow for more bacteria colonization. then the 30-60 series which I never tried personally as my original whispers were still going strong but set a couple of friends up with, with no complaints. Then this tetra tec thing which while a good concept just had too much going on and required too much babysitting to consistently run as advertised. Although I did like the fact they integrated the heater into the intake assy if the water didn't start properly after a power outage which it frequently did not you were left with no heat in the tank until you noticed the filter wasn't running and most likely cooked your bio colony in the filter as the temp in the little box would get quite warm before the heater was able to cool down from it's short cycles due to lack of water volume. Again this was through setting up for friends and family as my trusty whisper 5's were still going (with impeller changes to get rid of rattling of course). That and I have several aquaclear 500 (70's now I think) that I've upgraded with the new bio cylinders as well. 

These Whisper EX Power Filters "look" like they'd be a decent filter system as well with the "bio scrubbers" and power head style motor set up. I was just wondering if anyone had first hand knowledge of them as I'll be setting up several tanks when I get back from Korea and was wondering if I should bother bringing the old whispers and aquaclears out of moth balls or get with some new technology.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It looks similar to the failed TetraTec from a few years back.

I've never liked Whisper filters. They get noisy very quickly, they clog easily, and they die without any warning signs.

They really need to hire a new ad firm, too. That video is the most hack thing I've seen in a while. Spinning close-up product with weather effects, bad jazzy music with no words so that it can be reused in other countries.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If I were starting all over I'd do a system of overflows and a large sump-like filter rather that all the little power filter and air-filters I have now. You need to be real strict about quarantine, but you'd have to save on electricity and to do all the water changes at once would be heavenly. I do think filter technology is getting better all the time, but all the old tech still works. If it starts aggravating you, replace it. Otherwise go with what you have on hand until it dies, by then there should be something even better out.


----------

